# Boston



## Revierypone (Oct 7, 2010)

Anyone in the Boston area with SA? Know of any support groups?


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I live about 30 mins from Boston I dont know of any support groups for SA there might be one out there though maybe someone else form our area will know of one


----------



## TheGreatPretender (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm 20 mins from boston


----------



## Revierypone (Oct 7, 2010)

I was just curious because I'm really itching for some kind of support group/therapy.  I wouldn't know how to start my own group though.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Meetup.Com has a Boston SA group. I've been to a few.

Also, B.U. had a social anxiety group therapy practice that met at Kenmore Sq. I attended a 12-week session a few years ago.


----------



## Lacuna (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm in the Boston area too. Would love to find a group!


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I travel to Beantown a LOT. I love the place. Haven't been there much this year because I just started a new job. I did manage to make it up to Cambridge a couple of weeks ago. If anyone finds any grous there I might be able to go if it's on a day I go. Sundays are good days for me to go. I hunt for free parking for 30 minutes sometimes! Gotta get the free parking!!


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm in the boston area currently in the BU free SA treatment (you can even make some money from it). While I can't say it has completely cured me, mostly because of my own lack of willpower, I have made a lot of progress and highly recommend it.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

The BU thing cost me $45/week! *******s! (They determined what I paid based on my income, and I am I super highly paid male model, so $45 wasn't bad.)


----------



## TheVigil1 (May 24, 2010)

There is a very active Social Anxiety Meetup group in boston. They hold monthly discussion groups and a number of other activities/get-togethers.

I am usually too busy to attend them, but the ones I have gone to were quite nice. Everyone is very friendly and welcoming. 

Here's the website:
http://www.meetup.com/BostonSocialAnxiety/


----------



## Mordeci (Oct 18, 2010)

I would call Mass General Hospital, I tried a group there once, wasn't for me but you might like it and they might have others, also Tufts Medical Center has a very underrated psychatry department, I am seeing them now, honestly my doctor is just as good as the Harvard educated doctors I use to see, I would call them up and see if they have anything.


----------



## allie j (Nov 11, 2010)

I live in rhode island, but I went to undergrad in boston and make the trek up there relatively frequently. My therapist told me that the BU social anxiety groups are really good, but I haven't been able to find any information about them online. Do you just call the number at this site:

http://www.bu.edu/card/

Honestly, if I have to make a phone call, I'm not sure it's going to happen. Phone calls are one of the most difficult tasks for me.


----------

